# Recargar una Bateria de Ácido-Plomo Mientras está en uso



## yaser27 (May 19, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Mi problema es el siguiente: 
Estoy haciendo un dispositivo para tomar algunas medidas climáticas (temperatura, presion, humedad y altura) que que hasta el momento va bastante bien, el problema es que lo nescestio portátil, por lo que requiero poder montarle una bateria y cargarla mientras se usa el dispositivo (como un celular o laptop).

Como es la primera vez que tengo que hacer algo asi, eh leído algunos temas aqui para hacer cargadores de baterias y pilas, pero parecen estar diseñados para que la bateria se recargue cuando no está en uso (o así lo entendi ) y aún me cuesta identificar cuando son para otro tipo de pilas como NiCd, que creo que no es lo mismo.

La bateria que pienzo utilizar es una bateria sellada de plómo-ácido (creo que SLA en inglés) de 6v a 1Ah.

La etiqueta dice que la carga en repso es de 6.75 a 6.9V sin limite de ampers (?)
y en uso de 7.20 a 7.50 v a 0.4A max (?)

Este problema ya lo tenía con un robotcito que hice pero que tiene que cargar una bateria de 12V 4Ah. y los precios de los cargdores de este tipo de baterias son muy altos (al menos en mi region )

Les agradesco cualquier ayuda que me puedan proporcionar.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2010)

es muy sencillo el concepto, prestame atencion:

cuando la bateria esta en uso esta ENTREGANDO corriente.
cunado la estas cargando vos le estas dando corriente.

bueno, pues si la bateria esta en uso y supongamos que esta entregando a tu circuito digamos 100mA y vos queres que se cargue con 60mA entonces tu fuente o mas bien llamemoslo "tu cargador"  debera entregar 160mA.

es importante que el cargador detecte la tension maxima y no entregue de mas  , en tu caso una bateria de 6v o sea 6,9v max. digamos .
y tambien es importante que tu circuito soporte 7v tranquilo.

nada mas............. cuando el cargador trabaje debera cargar a l abateria y ademas alimetnar al circuito, eso lo hara natualmente.

saludos


----------



## yaser27 (May 19, 2010)

oh!  

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta!
Yo ya estaba dando vueltas de más intentando separar el circuito de la bateria cuando ésta se cargara o algo parecido  

Otra pregunta. 

El dato en la etiqueta para cargar la bateria:
"Cyclic use/ en uso 7.2 a 7.5 volts a 0.4A Max" ¿es lo que le debo suministrar con mi fuente más lo que nescesita mi circuito?

O con suministrarle "Float/En reposo 6.75 a 6.9V sin limite de amperes" (que supongo es lo del 10%) más lo que utiliza mi circuito.

El circuito está regulado con un 7805, asi que soprta bien más de 6 volts.


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2010)

el ciclo de carga mejor si es suave.
el asunto es que a veces tenes poco tiempo para cargar la bateria por eso a veces uno quiere cargarla rapido, supongo que no es tu caso asi que vis sabras cual es la descarga.
una carga suave de 0,1 amper se supone que va ok y te permite hacer un cargador chico.
de nuevo depende de el consumo de tu equipo , si este consume poco y esporadicamente algo mas vos sabras que con una carga suave va ok.
o si sabes que luego de un clrte de luz vuelve y no se corta seguido.

tu cargador sera seguro "a flote" o sea mantendra cargada a la bat. asi que lo tenes que hacer a 6,8v y ahi mantenerlo , no mas .

saludos


----------



## yaser27 (May 20, 2010)

Muchas Gracias! 

Voy a hacer el diseño de la fuente para cargar la bateria y luego comento como me fué ^^


----------



## PAC8911 (Ene 25, 2011)

HOla!

Tengo el mismo problema, quiero utilizar la bateria mientras esta se esta cargando, o en lugar de la bateria el cargador. 

La bateria es de 12 V y 7.5 Ah. y estaría conectada al circuito que funciona con 12 V y unos 0.2 A la verdad casi nada. Y pensaba utilizar el cargador de MASCOT modelo 2544, porque este me permite cargar la bateria desde una fuente de 24 V. (Lo que necesito).  El cargador funciona por etapas dependiendo la corriente que tenga la batería. Mi circuito soporta los dos voltajes que entrega el cargador que son en unas etapas de 14.7 V y otras de 13.7 V, pero tengo la duda de si al estar yo utilizando ese amperaje crea que mi batería no esta cargada y nunca llegue al estado de "mantener batería al 100%" y esto provoque que se sobre cargue mi batería? 
Que opinan?


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 26, 2011)

Si la batería sobrevive a los 2 A de carga inicial, no va a tener mayores problemas en las otras etapas.
El balance ideal sería poner una batería de 12 V 20-40 Ah con ese cargador.


----------



## PAC8911 (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola!

Gracias por tu respuesta Nildred. En realidad no se bien como funciona eso de cargar las baterías.  Según yo sólo había que ponerle un 10% del amperaje y cargarla con eso, que seria 0.750A pero he estado buscando comprar un cargador que me permita cargar mi batería pero que se alimente de sólo 24V y la verdad es que no he encontrado. Mis opciones son este MASCOT modelo 2544o bien este de PowerStream. 

La verdad es que seleccione el de Mascot porque el de PowerStream carga mediante pulsos y aunque dicen que es bueno para la bateria yo quiero conectar mi circuito en paralelo con el cargador para que este este alimentándolo mientras si haya luz. (Mi circuito no puede trabajar con los pulsos y aunque ahí en la pagina ponen que posiblemente los cubre la batería sería estar gastando pila de la batería eternamente y se me acabaría rapidísimo).

La bateria que tengo es esta Es una Ritar y en su hoja de datos dice que soporta hasta 2.25A por lo que el cargador de Mascot parecia el mejor y ya lo iba a comprar pero tenia la duda de la conexión en paralelo con mi circuito. 

¿Creen que exista problema con la conexión en paralelo con el circuito?
¿Saben de algún otro cargador que funcione con 24V de entrada?

Mil gracias!!


----------

